# Maytag washer won't agitate



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

There is a schematic drawing (wiring diagram) located somewhere on the machine. Most likely on the back. I am not trying to be a smart ass, but this is how to look for the problem. Or you could just replace the push/pull dial mechanism and see if that corrects it. I am one for isolating the problem before I buy something.


----------

